# My husbands fallen in love with an American!



## Tez3 (Oct 28, 2009)

He saw her first yesterday and is pining away for love of her. Okay shes big and powerful, makes a noise that sets his heart racing. I can't get any sense out of him , all he has is this dreamy look in his eyes. I'll just have to wait until he's over it, I can't see them ever getting together, she's too expensive for over here. 
this is the spitting image of her.




Must admit the engine does make a noise that gives you goosebumps lol!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

Aww just tell him to look at one of these and he should be all better.






Aston Martin V12 Vantage


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> He saw her first yesterday and is pining away for love of her. Okay shes big and powerful, makes a noise that sets his heart racing. I can't get any sense out of him , all he has is this dreamy look in his eyes. I'll just have to wait until he's over it, I can't see them ever getting together, she's too expensive for over here.
> this is the spitting image of her.
> 
> 
> ...


Well luv, maybe you should cross the line as well eh? It is ... everyman's fantasy ... no?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 28, 2009)

I had one years ago, tell him that after a few months they're no different then any other one. Their *** end goes all over the place, there's a gas problem, they require lots of maintenance, and quite honestly...you tire quickly of them. There are quicker and less expensive ways to get there.....


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL!  I like the Aston better.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 28, 2009)

He's a bit of a car fan I'm afraid lol! On the garrison at the moment we have loads of great cars driving around, the lads have been saving their money while on deployment and buying cars when they get back, there's BMWs, VWs and even a couple of Jags which are very nice.There's one Ferrari as well! The Mustang he saw was left hand drive so imported in, it's very solid compared to the Japanese sports cars which we also have many of but it has that 'bubbling' noise when idling at the traffic lights then that throaty one when it drives off leaving everything standing lol.  The Aston I admit is really nice.
It's the single lads who have been buying the swish cars, the married ones have new family cars as they also nearly all have new babies too lol!


----------



## Omar B (Oct 28, 2009)

Love Mustangs but I'm a Lexus guy.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 28, 2009)

If he lusts for a V8 burble, then tell him that a TVR will do the trick (maybe a Cerbera).

Otherwise, *Xue* is quite right; an Aston Martin is superior in every way to a Mustang.  Even my missus will reluctantly admit to that and she is a lunatic Yank Tank fan-girl :lol:.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> If he lusts for a V8 burble, then tell him that a TVR will do the trick (maybe a Cerbera).
> 
> Otherwise, *Xue* is quite right; an Aston Martin is superior in every way to a Mustang.  Even my missus will reluctantly admit to that and she is a lunatic Yank Tank fan-girl :lol:.


 
Expect for the fact...it's not a Mustang!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

Not sure about the Aston...ok...how about this one instead of the Mustang




The 2009 Mercedes Benz McLaren SLR Stirling Moss


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2009)

Nah after watching that video here a year or so back... THIS is what I would like to have... heh...






*Bugatti Veyron*


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 28, 2009)

Hollywood1340 said:


> Except for the fact...it's not a Mustang!


 
You managed to say that with a straight face - well done :applause:.

The older Mustangs at least made up for their lack of effective performance and handling with looking cool (bow down and thank Steve McQueen for that).  The modern ones ...

*Xue*, you have good taste in cars my friend.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Oct 28, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> If he lusts for a V8 burble, then tell him that a TVR will do the trick (maybe a Cerbera).
> 
> Otherwise, *Xue* is quite right; an Aston Martin is superior in every way to a Mustang.  Even my missus will reluctantly admit to that and she is a lunatic Yank Tank fan-girl :lol:.



TVRs are sweet, Suke. There's one parked down by the beach that I ogle each spring. I recall reading about these lovelies in the seventies. Hand built, as I recall, and I believe they still use side-curtains (removable windows, as opposed to roll-downs.)

All respect due to the Aston-Martin, I do think that Ford has finally given Mustang an overdue makeover that is worthy of its legendary badge.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 29, 2009)

I have to admit I'm a muscle car fiend. I have a manual '06 Mustang GT Deluxe that I love. But I don't like most Mustangs, even the "classics". There are other classic muscle car models that I absolutely love. 

  I'm not a fan of the new Charger. It doesn't look like a true muscle car to me. I've never driven one so I don't know how it feels.

 I wanted the new Mustang because, not being mechanically inclined to keep a classic running, I could get the look, feel, and sound I so love. 

My first car was a 1976 Regal with a 350, strong runner, fast and loaded. My second car was a 1987 Cutlass Salon (the rare model) 307 4barrel, loaded, very nice.

 I'm not a sports car fan either. I like what I like. There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> I have to admit I'm a muscle car fiend.


 
 Muscle Cars :EG:






However the only car I ever owned that could actually be called a muscle car was a 1973 duster with a 340 with a 4bbl

See below, however mine was solid green and and could be refered to as a sleeper...I liked sleepers :EG: Hiowever I only had this car for about 6 months






However I did have an old Buick for a long time with a 350 Big Block that was damn powerful and longer than a 8 foot bed pickup truck :EG:


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 29, 2009)

Mmm ... Cobra.  Who cares if it can't stop or turn corners, some cars just have charisma :lol:


----------



## Jdokan (Oct 29, 2009)

Have to admit I kinda like the American/German girls:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...efurl=http://www.automotivetraveler.com/index

Sorry can't post attachments...need to get that figured out........


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Mmm ... Cobra. Who cares if it can't stop or turn corners, some cars just have charisma :lol:


 

PFHHT

It's an American Muscle car...we don't need no stinking brakes or cornering we just go REALLY fast REALLY Straight 

If I had the slightest interest in speed, handling, braking and power I&#8217;d get one of these.





But who needs handling and braking in the USA  

However, it shames me to admit this, being American and all, but I did come really really close (several years ago) to getting one of these once :disgust:


----------



## Omar B (Oct 29, 2009)

Damn right Xue!  It's all about American muscle ... even though my daily driver is a very civilized Lexus sedan.  One of these days though I'm gonna get myself a Corvette.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice Porsche Xue! 

However, my normal British Sports bias put to one side, my current number one dream car is a Mercedes SL300 Gullwing:

http://www.germancarzone.com/237616-post4.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 29, 2009)

*Jdokan*, you have to upload your images to a hosting service before you can link to them.  You can upload them to your alloted image space here at MT if you wish or use something like Picasa 3.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 29, 2009)

Corvette is a broad church, Omar.  Which one?  I'd go for a C1 or an '71 Stingray (C3) myself.

http://www.corvetteblogger.com/images/content/040207_1.jpg

http://www.tomhenryracing.com/toys/images/lt1/555.48.jpg


----------



## Omar B (Oct 29, 2009)

True true.  My uncle in Canada died and left my aunt a nice yellow Stingray, I'm not sure of the year but it looks to be a 71 from my untrained eye.  

I'm always interested in the latest and greatest though so for me it'll be the C6.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 29, 2009)

{jealous of the Stingray inheritance }

Apparently the C6 has shown some promise of actually being a half way decent sports car. 

I don't mean this to sound as awful as it is going to but American cars are generally awful when measured against the performance criteria we like over here in Europe.

The C6 is supposed to actually be able to be handle corners without either going straight on or snap-oversteering into a tree - I saw a review on it a while back (Top Gear) and the major criticism was the 'cheap' finish (e.g. plastic body panels you can push in with your finger) but there was a general sense of a real improvement.

This is not the review I saw but it is a good one (until the end anyway :lol: ):

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/364093/top_gear_corvette_c6_z06/

Another one:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Nice Porsche Xue!
> 
> However, my normal British Sports bias put to one side, my current number one dream car is a Mercedes SL300 Gullwing:
> 
> http://www.germancarzone.com/237616-post4.html


 
Nice SL 300 Gullwing, I always liked the SL 300 myself



Omar B said:


> Damn right Xue! It's all about American muscle ... even though my daily driver is a very civilized Lexus sedan. One of these days though I'm gonna get myself a Corvette.


 
Back when I was a mechanic I drove a Vette (older Vette) or 2 and I have to be honest they looked cool but it was like driving in a moving tunnel and after that I never wanted one.... however if someone wanted to give me one of these I wouldn't mind


----------



## Omar B (Oct 29, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> {jealous of the Stingray inheritance }
> Apparently the C6 has shown some promise of actually being a half way decent sports car.
> I don't mean this to sound as awful as it is going to but American cars are generally awful when measured against the performance criteria we like over here in Europe.
> The C6 is supposed to actually be able to be handle corners without either going straight on or snap-oversteering into a tree - I saw a review on it a while back (Top Gear) and the major criticism was the 'cheap' finish (e.g. plastic body panels you can push in with your finger) but there was a general sense of a real improvement.
> ...



No inheritance bud.  He's been dead since the 80's and it's been parked and covered in a barn since then (very cinematic, I know).  Besides, they've got 2 sons ahead of me who would love to get their hands on it.  

As for the handling, the C6 corners OK.  Not something that would bother me, I drove a Mitsubishi Montero for years so I know about things that don't corner well.


----------

